# Norton 360 Failed live update



## Dro (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive ran two different copy's on this laptop and when after I get it installed I run live updates and i get " operation Failed", even after I downloaded the manual patch. I checked firewall settings everything is set for it to be ok to update. any help would be well helpful, thanks in advance.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

anything is better than Norton anti virus

try this instead 

NOD32 antivirus trial
http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_eav.php


----------



## Dro (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I would but thats what the store sells I work for :/ kinda of have to learn it.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

You may want to ask for help in the Norton Community user's forum

http://community.norton.com/norton/board?board.id=Norton_360


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Dro said:


> Ive ran two different copy's on this laptop and when after I get it installed I run live updates and i get " operation Failed", even after I downloaded the manual patch. I checked firewall settings everything is set for it to be ok to update. any help would be well helpful, thanks in advance.


Hi DRO,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

I can assist you in resolving the LiveUpdate problem you are having.

First, try launching LiveUpdate manually by going to Start->Run and type in "luall.exe" (without the quotes) and click "OK." When the module appears, click "Next" and follow the instructions.

If the LiveUpdate module still does not appear, then please run the Intelligent Updater from the link below. This is an executable file that contains the latest definition updates.

Norton Intelligent Updater

Please try running this file, then open up Norton 360 version 2 and click on the "PC Security" bubble and choose "Check for Updates." When the updates have completed, run a "Comprehensive Scan" with Norton 360 to check for infections.

Let me know if you have any problems.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Dro (Feb 15, 2009)

Ill keep you posted I don't work untill friday so Ill try it then. Thanks Mike


----------



## Dro (Feb 15, 2009)

I tried the Updated was sucessful, but I ran the Liveupdate and the comprehensive scan and operation failed for both. Its a HP tablet tx 1000 stock setup anymore help?


----------



## Dro (Feb 15, 2009)

when i tired to run the liveupdater under the control panel I get an ini failed error message, error code 0x0000000.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try CCleaner and clean the registry with it(it just deletes old unused registry entries)

http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't think CCleaner is going to help. Registry cleaners do not solve any problems and they have the potential to cause lots of problems. Read the sticky here and make up your mind. CCleaner's registry cleaner is one of the safer ones, but it still has the potential to cause problems.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yesh double post


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Uninstall Norton with revouninstaller
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

then try re installing it


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Dro said:


> when i tired to run the liveupdater under the control panel I get an ini failed error message, error code 0x0000000.


Hi DRO,

It appears that the LiveUpdate module may be corrupted. Also, LiveUpdate should be set to "Automatic" within Norton 360, and if you ever want to manually run it, you should do so within the Norton 360 interface and not the Control Panel.

Please download and then run LiveUpdate version 3.5 from the link below.

Install latest version of LiveUpdate

After you have installed version 3.5, launch Norton 360, click on the "PC Security" bubble and choose "Check for Updates."

To set LiveUpdate to "Automatic" mode, open Norton 360 , click on the "Settings" link and make sure there is a check in the box next to "Automatic LiveUpdate."

Let me know if this resolves the LiveUpdate error. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## justinileonard (Nov 5, 2009)

Wowowwowowowow! Hats off to you...the solution provided my you worked...safe from surfing....


----------

